# CTF Schwarzenholz



## stefansls (29. August 2007)

Hi, wollt mal fragen ob irgendwer letztes jahr die CTF in Schwarzenholz gefahren ist und was zu der Strecke berichten kann. Ich fuhr vor ~ 5 Jahren mal da mit und es war sc?!&%e!:kotz: . 70% Forstautobahn, 30% Asphalt, 0% Singletrail, Höhenmeter : noch keine 500. Vielleicht hat sich ja was geändert.
Mfg Stefan


----------



## Brenner H-J (30. August 2007)

Hi, wird wohl immer das gleiche sein und nichts neues dazukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (31. August 2007)

naja, egal wie, es ist vor der Haustür, zu Mittag gibt's bestimmt was Leckeres und es is ja auch nur 'n CTF: "Support your local Radsportclub!!" 
in diesem Sinne bis Sonntag !
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Da Anhänger (31. August 2007)

so kann ma das auch sehn..und so leicht kann ma auch für Wertungskarten die punkte nirgends sammeln!reine Anfängerstrecke?schockt mich nett!ich kenn die noch nicht!


----------



## Tobilas (1. September 2007)

ich war heute mittag rund um Schwarzenholz unterwegs, hab die CTF-Beschilderung gesehen und kann sagen, daß ganz so wie oben vermutet die Strecke nicht ist. Es waren schon ein paar nette Stellen dabei, die auch sonst so zu meinem MTB-Standarprogramm gehören. Also, durchaus fahrenswert....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Brenner H-J (1. September 2007)

na dann bis Morgen früh in Schwarzrnholz beim Start 9:00h.


----------



## Da Anhänger (1. September 2007)

dasi s ja top! dann bin ich ja doch guter dinge das die gut wird!


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. September 2007)

also erlich gesagt ich fand die Müll!auf welcher ctf gibts das das en kontrollstelle bis nach zehn nich da is????die beschilderung mit den aufgesprühten Pfeilen auf dem boden war ja wohl  auch nix!die waren so klein und dünn das sich einige oben in Saarwellingen verfahren haben!ich wer dmcih da nächstes jahr glaub fernhalten!:-(


----------



## Tobilas (2. September 2007)

Das war nicht alltäglich und den Verantwortlichen (zu Recht) ziemlich peinlich, daß keine Kontrollstelle eingereichtet da war. Sowas ist nicht zu entschuldigen.
Ich glaub, an den MTBikern liegt dem Verein eh nicht so viel.


----------



## Brenner H-J (3. September 2007)

war echt nix, keine Verplegung auf der ersten Runde bei der Zweiten keine
gute. Da gibts doch so viele Wege auch den Hoxberg noch, ! dann fahren die 
zwei öde Runden Schei... Nicht zu empfehlen !!!


----------



## stefansls (3. September 2007)

Das war wirklich die beschissenste Radveranstaltung an der ich je teilgenommen hab.   Wie kann man nur so konsequent sämtliche trails um Schwarzenholz insbesondere im Katzenwald ignorieren? Und dann nachher der geile Präsi von dem Verein, wollte ~ 15 hungrige Biker mit einem trockenen Kuchen abspeisen. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (3. September 2007)

hoffe doch das das auch so en Vereinspappnase von denen liest!ob die aus den fehlern lernen???


----------



## Klausoleum (5. September 2010)

http://www.spanische-bergziege-schw...-september&catid=83:bergziegenfest&Itemid=115

hätte mir mehr Infos gewünscht...


----------



## zeitweiser (5. September 2010)

unn


----------



## Klausoleum (5. September 2010)

wie wars denn?


----------



## Tobilas (5. September 2010)

Es war wie immer  wenig Trails, Ausschilderung teilweise boykottiert, usw.
Aber trotzdem trifft man halt immer wieder die selben alten Vögel, (und sogar einige, die schon lange nicht mehr aufgetaucht waren) das macht die Sache so lustisch
Und man kann ja auch seine eigene Tour fahren, man kennt sich ja aus


----------



## Saarscha (12. September 2010)

stefansls schrieb:


> Das war wirklich die beschissenste Radveranstaltung an der ich je teilgenommen hab.   Wie kann man nur so konsequent sämtliche trails um Schwarzenholz insbesondere im Katzenwald ignorieren? Und dann nachher der geile Präsi von dem Verein, wollte ~ 15 hungrige Biker mit einem trockenen Kuchen abspeisen. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen.




der Verein hatte mal ca 200 Mitglieder, nun sinds noch ca 30. Woran das wohl liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (13. September 2010)

Am neuen Vereinsheim?


----------

